# One-Week Post-Op for p/t



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Surgeon removed steri-strips and stitches this morning and the full pathology report is benign!! So relieved. Neck still swollen, bruised and numb but incision appears to be quite thin. Will get blood work done in two weeks to find out if I need to go on Synthroid or if the left lobe will be able to make enough thyroid hormone. Thanks again for all of your support!! --SM


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

So glad to hear!


----------

